

Facebook Connect Launch Scheduled For November 30 - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/28/facebook-connect-launch-scheduled-for-november-30/

======
cjc
Facebook Connect has been a rushed mess. As a developer for one of the launch
partners, I have been frustrated with constant instability, lack of /
incoherent documentation, fuzzy launch dates, and most importantly - unclear
reasons as to why I should spend time integrating Connect.

The whole idea of FB Connect seems to be getting outside developers to
contribute to a closed version of openID.

~~~
bkbleikamp
Agreed. I've been working with it too - for touting how it "opens up facebook"
it certainly lacks a lot of features...

------
lux
Sweet! I was just commenting in the YOS story about how FB Connect could
easily become a market leader in cross-site logins. I've been wondering when
they'd announce a release date.

~~~
mdasen
Would you use FB Connect for an app? I'm asking because the way they forced
the FB Platform into oblivion makes me very wary. At any time they could
decide to eliminate it and now you have no registered users. Considering that
Facebook has had a history of being just open enough to encourage lock-in that
one later regrets, I just wouldn't want to use it.

~~~
gaius
This is why I like paying for things, then you have a contract. Building a
business on something that relies utterly on someone elses whim is silly. Not
that they're bad people, mind; their agenda just differs from yours.

------
ashishk
im not the biggest fan of connect. but i there are some neat potential uses.

for example, would be useful to know what my friends watch when im on netflix.

------
ridertech
I wish Facebook Connect would be compatible with OpenID.

